# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  service BK components pro 10 sonata

## east electronics

ακολουθει o set προενισχυτης της ιδιας σειρας και εταιριας οπου ενα  τεχνολογικα και κατασκευαστικα  κορυφαιο μηχανημα με πολυ εξυπνη  σχεδιαση αλλα και πολυ καλη υλοποιηση υποβαθμιζεται απο δυο πολυ  σημαντικες παραμετρους ...Αρχικα η επιλογη για το κερδος ειναι Χ10 οπου  σημενει οτι με πηγη ( σημερινη ) με εξοδο στα 2 βολτ  ο προενισχυτης θα  βγαλει στο 100% σχεδον 18 και πλεον βολτ στην εξοδο ...ανουσιο και  αχρηστο θα ελεγα εκτος εαν εγω κανω λαθος και καποιο απο τα μηχανηματα  αυτης της εταιριας ειχε τετοιου τυπου αναγκες ... 

Το δευτερο μειον  ειναι η χρηση καλωδιου απο  computer  για την μεταφορα  των σηματων απο το μπας της εισοδου μεχρι την πλακετα .... crosstalk   και αλλα τραγελαφικα  απο την στιγμη που ειχε τουλαχιστον δυο ενεργες  πηγες σην εισοδο του ....

Φυσικα με τοσο κερδος αλλα και με τετοια δομηση δεν παιζει και τελεια  αλλα γενικα παρολα τα προβληματα  επαιξε σχετικα καλα . 

Αξιοθαυμαστο το ποτενισομετρο  balance  ( το οποιο δεν μπορεσαμε να  σωσουμε τελικα )  το οποιο εινα ειδικη παραγγελια στην  NOBLE  με μια  επιπλεον επαφη βραχυκυκλωσης οπου οταν ο χρηστης εχει επιλεξει  balance  στην μεση τοτε οι δυο επιπλεον επαφες φροντιζουν να παρακαμπτουν τελειως  το ποτενσιομετρο για ευνοητους λογους . 

Ο προενσχυτης εχει μαλιστα και  passive mode  οποτε το ενεργο σταδιο  βγαινει τελειως εκτος και ετσι εχεις και τα δυο μηχανηματα  σε μια  συσκευασια .Κατα τον πελατη ο προενισχυτης ειχε βραβευθει για  to  passive mode  ως καλυτερος μεταξυ αρκετω αλλων ( ???? ) μπραβο τους !!!  βραβευσαν ενα ποτενσιομετρο !!! και μεις που τους ακουσαμε 5 φορες πιο  μπραβο ...

Απολαυστε φωτο αλλα και ενα συγκριτικο εδω http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthrea...post1056332363

----------

